# Bridges on the Hoback



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone know if the clearance for a raft of bridges on the Hoback is good to go? I remember a low one somewhere near the Snake confluence. We are planning to do Granite creek to the Hoback to the Snake this weekend. Any info would be great.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Good to go at current level (Eddyflower estimates 4400). A friend did it in a raft earlier this year when they were estimating 6500 and it was getting close but still passable.


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Spotted Horse has the lowest bridge. I fit under but had to lay down for the most part on that one. That was in my 16' cat with highback seats last Wednesday when it was running high. Might be higher by this weekend. Buddy told me I still had 1 1/2 ft clearance on my seats at that time. You be the judge


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

looking to do about the last 15 miles of the hoback friday. do i need any beta? very comfortable class III/IV boater but with an unknown paddle crew.


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Not really. The biggest rapid is about a mile and half below Granite Creek. You can scout it from the road, the river bends left and then right, go center at first and then stay right once the river bends back to the right. After stinking springs, the river slows down through a valley with five bridges and then it picks up a little bit for the last few miles.


----------



## peernisse (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the bridge info. I did this last weekend at around 5500 cfs. We put in a few miles up Granite creek and rolled all the way to Pritchard ramp on the Snake. The bridges were a go but a couple were pretty close for my paddle boat, we all had to hit the deck a few times. The biggest 2 rapids were in the last couple miles before the confluence with the Snake, in each case where the river turns left and there are these limestone ledges that at low water look like great fishing holes but were big keepers at this level. Both were clean runs on the left. Over all I would say the run was at III or maybe III+. Good times, I have been waiting years to do that at these flows.


----------

